# 2004 15 merc 2 stroke and 2000 yamaha 9.9 problems..need help!



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

first of all I took my merc 15hp 2 stroke and ran it all day long no plm at all. always cranks right up and runs so smooth. few hours later i tried to crank it up and it doesnt start after 100 pulls. checked the spark plugs, neutral switch has been by passed, kill switch is attached, full gas with open vent. still wont start at all no firing. whats the problem?

then went home to pick up another motor a 2000 yamaha 9.9 2 stroke tiller and went back to the lake. cranks right up and idles great. the motor ran wide open no plm at all for 45 minutes. fished for few hours and then crank the motor up, starts right up and runs wide open throttle for 30 minutes all of sudden, the motor began to bog down and quit. wont START at all! checked everything and wont start.

what is the problem with these 2 motors?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you used the same fuel tank,
I'd be looking there for trouble.
Water in the fuel, dirt, clogged pickup...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> If you used the same fuel tank,
> I'd be looking there for trouble.
> Water in the fuel, dirt, clogged pickup...


I use 2 different tanks with fresh fuel. Ethanol free fuel tanks and hoses....still can't figure it out.

The merc might have a stator went out but how to verify this?

Yamaha motor.....still have no idea why it went down and quit after 30 mintues wide open. Won't start at all.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

To check the stator you'll need a volt/ohm meter.
Measure the resistance and compare to the specs in the manual.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

If you squirt a little gas into the carb do you get any signs of life? If I understand correctly you used two different gas tanks with two different fuel hose assemblies?

Swamp


----------

